# Flexible Dryer Vent Hose



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

What is easy to one may be hard to another, but let's look at this: Most of the dryer vent units that are installed through the wall are made of thin aluminum sheet metal. IF you have a pair of tin snips you have the solution, if not-a good pair of scissors will do. Cut straight into the 4" round part, cut back about one-inch (1"), make the cuts about two inches apart around the vent, then you can bend in each tab just a little so the hose will slide onto the vent. But, it will only go back the amount you have cut. A clamp probably will not work at this area anymore due to the metal area being weak. Use duct tape or something better to hold the flex hose on. NOW--I personally don't like the plastic flex hose for dryer venting. Too flimsy, prone to breakdown due to the warm air/moisture, _and_ I have seen cases of varmints enter a house via the outside dryer vent and chew through the plastic vent hose to enter the house. My favorite is the rigid aluminum ducting, but that has to be cut and fitted. Next would be the aluminum flex hose. Good Luck, David


----------



## JLT (Dec 3, 2009)

*Dryer vent*

Thanks David for the suggestion. I will give it a try. I was using the flexible metal and was having a hard time getting it over the vent in the wall. JLT


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

M1502.4 limits "flexible transition ducts" connecting dryers to rigid exhaust duct to one piece, max 8 feet in length, and listed and labeled per UL 2158A.

 Some brands/models of dryers (ex: some Maytag, Amana and Whirlpool) can be side and/or base vented. If yours can, and you have the space to move it sideways or can turn it sideways, this makes it _much_ easier to make a secure attachment to a vent pipe low on the wall.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't cut the exhaust vent where it exits the wall. Get a pair of crimps (Lowes, Homedepot, Ace all carry them look in the HVAC aisles) and crimp it. The flex vent should slip right on.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

ARI001 said:


> Don't cut the exhaust vent where it exits the wall. Get a pair of crimps (Lowes, Homedepot, Ace all carry them look in the HVAC aisles) and crimp it. The flex vent should slip right on.


 M1502.5 which requires that such joints run in the direction of airflow.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Michael Thomas said:


> M1502.5 which requires that such joints run in the direction of airflow.


You are correct. I meant to crimp the collar on the flex vent. OP said they where using flexible metal vent. I was apparently thinking backwards when I posted that response. The reasoning behind not cutting the exhaust vent coming out of the wall is the same as the reasoning behind the code reference you cited.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Lesson learned Gentlemen, Thank You, David


----------

